# Union benefits



## Flashmasterson (Jul 29, 2018)

What benefits are you getting from being in the Union (dental, vision, general health care, retirement $) and does it depend on your Local?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

It depends on the bargaining between corporate and your local
generally percentage based when it comes to insurance.
many items bargained for are education and training, vacation, raises, insurance for medical,prescription,visual,dental and wellness benifits

​the thing many non union people fail to understand is that to be a union member you do have certain rules you must follow 

heres some of ours!

one of them is to do the best you are capable of. 

another is to be respectful of each other and the management,
and the third is to be respectful of company rules and property.
(Be a union But make your union a valuable asset to a company)


but that is not always the case with a lot of unions and im sure you will hear a lot of pro and anti!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

We get health care ins.,(the contractor is providing dental) 2 annuities, pension, death benefit (a few bucks extra, paid with dues) AND A LIVING WAGE. With regular pay raises. Varies by local. I'm out of San Bernardino.


----------

